# Shift light?



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a little red light above the shiter that turns on when i put it into 2nd and 4th gear is this normal?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> I have a little red light above the shiter that turns on when i put it into 2nd and 4th gear is this normal?


.......

That don't make sense...where is this light located? And Where are you from?
My Car doesn't have no Red Shift Light...


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I dont know if it is a actual shift light but it is located right underneth the cd player and right in front of my shifter. This is on a 93 240sx coupe. Im from idaho.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> I dont know if it is a actual shift light but it is located right underneth the cd player and right in front of my shifter. This is on a 93 240sx coupe. Im from idaho.


Post a pic, I don't know what you're talking about. My car has nothing like that........


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> I dont know if it is a actual shift light but it is located right underneth the cd player and right in front of my shifter. This is on a 93 240sx coupe. Im from idaho.


Yeah, My car has nothing like that either, It might be something someone put in aftermarket to help them know what gear they are in...as if anyone would really need that anyway.
Does it come one as soon as you shift in gear? Or only when you hit somewhere around the shifting speed?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Yeah, My car has nothing like that either, It might be something someone put in aftermarket to help them know what gear they are in...as if anyone would really need that anyway.
> Does it come one as soon as you shift in gear? Or only when you hit somewhere around the shifting speed?


Oh yeah! Definitely Post a Pic if you can!


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Here ya go....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dude i have a 92....same exact position and on my car its a Viper Alarm, so check the batery to see if there is any cable or alarm around there


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ill check that and see if it is a car alarm. That would be a pretty cool thing.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Ill check that and see if it is a car alarm. That would be a pretty cool thing.


It might be a car alarm, but it wouldn't make sense that it only comes on in 2 and 4th gear... Does it look stock or aftermarket?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well i checked and i couldnt find any car alarm im going to go drop off there license plates and all ask the owners if they knew what it was. As far as being stock or aftermarket it looks very stock.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yeah.... Its most likely what DaCheat said... Thats pretty cool though... Very Ingenious... That probably would of helped me alot when I was teaching my girl to drive... Sigh...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Holyresizethepicturebatman! That right there looks a lot like a Viper car alarm. Yuck, I'd rip that crap out of my car as soon as possible. Good luck.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well i set it so that the light was on and locked all my doors and attemted to set off this "alarm" I rocked it hit it nothing happend. There is a toggle switch that sombody must have put down by the fuse block dont know if that has to do with the same thing. Are Viper alarms hard to set off? All follow the wires on the toggle switch and see where they go maybe it will solve my question. Thanx for the Replys.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Yeah.... Its most likely what DaCheat said... Thats pretty cool though... Very Ingenious... That probably would of helped me alot when I was teaching my girl to drive... Sigh...


 so thats why your clutch went!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Well i set it so that the light was on and locked all my doors and attemted to set off this "alarm" I rocked it hit it nothing happend. There is a toggle switch that sombody must have put down by the fuse block dont know if that has to do with the same thing. Are Viper alarms hard to set off? All follow the wires on the toggle switch and see where they go maybe it will solve my question. Thanx for the Replys.


that switch either activates or disactivates the alarm....put the key in the switch, leave it at like the last one without turning the car on...and turn the switch the other way...when its active there will be no light, when its dissactivated...the red light will be on at all time.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

240sxs1377 said:


> I have a little red light above the *shiter* that turns on when i put it into 2nd and 4th gear is this normal?


Did anybody else completely laugh their ass off when they read this? And yeah, looks like a car alarm.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Did anybody else completely laugh their ass off when they read this? And yeah, looks like a car alarm.


ROFL :loser:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> so thats why your clutch went!!!


Uhhhhhh... yeah...


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanx all go try that out. Sorry about the shiter light i was in a hurry.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I know what you meant, but I found it funny.


----------

